# shipping to sharm



## e2mckay (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone know of the cheapest way to ship items to egypt from the uk. I have contacted a few companies but am finding it hard to find anyone who is of a reasonable price.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi I have put a couple of links here that may be of help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/27151-moving-stuff-egypt.html



e2mckay said:


> Does anyone know of the cheapest way to ship items to egypt from the uk. I have contacted a few companies but am finding it hard to find anyone who is of a reasonable price.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

e2mckay said:


> Does anyone know of the cheapest way to ship items to egypt from the uk. I have contacted a few companies but am finding it hard to find anyone who is of a reasonable price.


What sort of items are you looking to ship?

Through our company we have used British shipping company RJJ Freight. They have always been good and reliable. Let me know if you can't find anything about them and I can send you their contact details.


----------

